# Magic Dust



## smokindontcb77 (Dec 7, 2014)

Is it suppose to have a kick to it? 
I followed to the T the recipe but it just seems too spicy.


----------



## jted (Dec 10, 2014)

SmokinDonTCB77 said:


> Is it suppose to have a kick to it?
> 
> I followed to the T the recipe but it just seems too spicy.



Don, The short answer is YES.Don, Magic Dust is my go to rub but not in its published form. Reduce the cyan it is ground red pepper. My receipt calls for 2 tbs of cyan.  I reduce it to 1/2 of a tsp I add a little chippolti. I also add plain white sugar and brown sugar. The white keeps the brown from clumping and packing . White sugar burns at over 300 so that is your temp limit. Most cooks are under 300 so don't worry about it. So if your formula calls for a 1/2 cup double it.

This will be milder and a little sweeter. If you want my complete up graded receipt P/M me   Jted


----------

